# Defective Thingamajig on AW Rel 3 XT



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Please pardon me for not correctly naming the part. These are some of my first slot cars.

I was looking at my AW Rel 3 XT's chassis, and noticed the gear mount plate was crooked on one of them. When I touched it, it fell off the car. I noticed it only had a flange on one side - other was straight. I took off one from another car to see if it was typical, but apparently it is a fabrication error.

In the pic below, you can see the right end of lower plate is straight, while the left end of same has a flange twice as wide as it was supposed to be.



Here is another shot.



I'm just trying to notice things as I learn about these cars.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

"Gear clamp"

You need some spares? PM your addy and LMK how many.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Since Bill got you covered on this....here yah go. Hey this won't fix your car but, might take your mind off it for just a BIT!

Edit:removed the picture as it was PG in its nature...sorry about that! 


(there was a picture here...) :wave: 

pics....Bob...zilla  

Bob...zilla


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

what car?


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Scaf, on the defective gear plate clamp.........Try bending the straightened end with needlenosed pliers so it looks like the other side. As you see, it only needs a small lip to hook into the chassis. Bend slowly.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I have noticed these clips getting softer and less springy. The material doesn't seem to have as good memory as the earlier ones.


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for the offer Bill.

I will try dlw's suggesstion to salvage this piece. I've got a feeling my tackle box is going to grow with little replacement items such as these.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*cheaper quality metal...now it is here for a while...*



micyou03 said:


> I have noticed these clips getting softer and less springy. The material doesn't seem to have as good memory as the earlier ones.


This could be a very true statement micyou03,

I work with Sheet metal every day as I am a tinner for a HVAC (Heating Ventilating Air Conditioning) company. The price of copper has gone way up as all the other types of metals in the last few years. 

Seems that China is using a bunch more metal for some rebuilding of some sorts and has jacked the price of metal up...great timing huh...Oh Dang.

I notice a quality loss in the fact that business just try to cut quality metal a bit to recover their cost a little...it isn't fair but, my Mom always told me growing up that life wasn't fair...I find this very True!  

bob...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Tale of the Tape*

Agreed Mic! Although I havent rigged up a tester to demonstrate any variance in temper...Maybe someday someone will prove or disprove the "boingy" factor.

Not a huge difference, 010 vs 011, However combined with less temper it could be why they dont hold a bend as well like Mic suggested or fatigue as Scafs did. Seen both myself.

The t-jet clamp is from the open rivit era. Truthfully I only have a few Xtracs left in my collection, So the clamp measured is from a JL Fast and Furious Xtrac. I would be curious to know what the current releases gear clamps measure. Anybody...?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*22 ga...24 ga...26 ga..*



Bill Hall said:


> Agreed Mic! Although I havent rigged up a tester to demonstrate any variance in temper...Maybe someday someone will prove or disprove the "boingy" factor.
> 
> Not a huge difference, 010 vs 011, However combined with less temper it could be why they dont hold a bend as well like Mic suggested or fatigue as Scafs did. Seen both myself.
> 
> The t-jet clamp is from the open rivit era. Truthfully I only have a few Xtracs left in my collection, So the clamp measured is from a JL Fast and Furious Xtrac. I would be curious to know what the current releases gear clamps measure. Anybody...?


Bill Hall gets my vote for High Tech Man! lol

I am glad that I just use a ga. that measures if the metal is 22 ga, 24 ga or 26 ga. etc....we did mic our metal once to try and prove the metal we were getting was crappy for a reason. There was a bit of difference in thickness but there are also different grades of quality to take into account for.

Our 28 ga. metal can no longer be used to make duct work like it used to be. We now make all smaller New Housing duct work from 26 ga. and then sometimes kick it up to 24 ga. if the duct starts getting large on Custom homes. 

Bob...zilla


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Scaf, it's definitely a good idea to get spare parts. Especially some rims (front and rear) and axles. It's nice to know you have onhand pieces to fix a car that has a wobble when it runs. And satisfying when you finish with a smooth runner.


----------



## aelancaster (Apr 8, 2006)

Didn't the use of metal by Japan increase a good bit right before WW II. Just a thought.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Speaking of clamps...*

The AFX magnatraction gearplate clamp had small "ears" to push down on the rear motor magnet and keep it closer to the rails, i.e. more downforce. Does anyone have a source for these older clamps? I have been putting a shim on top of the rear magnet to remove the slack and keep the magnet down.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Notched Gear Clamps*

Gary, try these guys:

http://www.slotcarjohnnies.com
http://www.jaghobbies.com
http://www.budshocars.com
http://www.slotcarcentral.com

If they don't have those notched clamps, I'm sure they can point you in the right direction.


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

dlw said:


> Scaf, it's definitely a good idea to get spare parts. Especially some rims (front and rear) and axles.


Regarding spare parts:

I noticed a seller on ebay (tubtrack) has quote a large selection of spare slot car parts, most described as Aurora vintage parts. I don't see any mention of parts for Autoworld XT chassis. I'm still too new to this to know what parts work across different chassis. 

If I am looking for spare parts (wheels, axles - although it appears axles may be easily made, p/u shoes, etc, are there parts made for other cars that are direct replacement for my AW XT's? I'm guessing Johnny Lightning X-Traction parts are direct replacements - is this true? Are there others?

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Scaf, the parts you want are Afx Magna-traction, which are the inspiration for the XT's. Tubtrack has some nice deals on parts, especially if you can physically pick them up (save on shipping). Don't use Specialy Chassis (4-gear chassis) rear rims, they're too big.


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks dlw! That helps me alot as I search, since I see lots of stuff identified as AFX Magnatraction.

It looks like Jim at Jag Hobbies carries a lot of spare parts of this type.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Scafremon said:


> Regarding spare parts:
> 
> I noticed a seller on ebay (tubtrack) has quote a large selection of spare slot car parts, most described as Aurora vintage parts.
> Thanks,
> ...


His web site (and web store) are at www.slotcarcentral.com A good guy. I've purchased items from both his eBay and web store. Always great stuff, quickly shipped, and had a few freebies tossed in that are always a welcome treat.

Tim


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I'll second that. Bob goes the extra mile. Customer svc is not a forgotten concept with slot car central. Quick shipping is an understatement... LOL... More like rocket delivery!

Cant go wrong here Scaf.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Scaf, forgot to mention, you should invest in a wheel puller and press (if you don't have these already).....They'll pay you back in conveniece and true, smoother running cars. This little tool is perfect for Tuff Ones (front and rear) and XT (rear) rims:








It will also remove the armature gear.

For removing the thinner front axles on MT/XT chassis, JW's speed parts has a wheel puller that is worth its weight in gold. Ask him about it:

http://users.cescowildblue.com/jwsteed/JW.HTM


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Thanks for keeping this a nice, civil thread about a problem product, fellas. I think I'm not the only one who appreciates that.


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

aelancaster said:


> Didn't the use of metal by Japan increase a good bit right before WW II. Just a thought.


This thread reminds me that I need to buy a few slot car tools.

The Chinese have defitnitely been busy upgrading and building up their military. I heard that they recently put a new class of submarine in sevice. I would hope that they wouldn't want to make war with some of their best customers.


----------

